# day after pheasants



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

Is it worth hunting the day after releases? I can't go this Saturday or on Thanksgiving day but I can go the day after. Is it even worth going then or will all the birds be dead/moved on?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I prefer to go either the day after or even 2 days after. Less people to deal with, and still plenty of opportunities at birds. (I hunt highlandtown wildlife area, your area may be different... but I'll bet there will still be birds)


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

YES.... but especially if you have a good dog.


----------



## Clay Breaken (Oct 24, 2014)

I went with a buddy of mine and our dogs to Grand River on Presidents Day which was 4 days after the release and still got two nice birds. First time out there, about an hour and a half drive for me but it was worth it. Nice place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

BaddFish said:


> YES.... but especially if you have a good dog.


That's a true point! you can stomp around there all day, and maybe put up nothing. With a dog, you have at last half a chance! Of course there are birds left over, but, can you get them to fly?


----------



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

So there will likely still be birds left in the fields.....now is it worth going without a dog? I don't have a dog but have 4 other guys interested in hunting with me. In y'alls opinion is it still even worth while going?


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

tomdury said:


> So there will likely still be birds left in the fields.....now is it worth going without a dog? I don't have a dog but have 4 other guys interested in hunting with me. In y'alls opinion is it still even worth while going?



If you have 4 guys willing to walk give it a shot!!!! I'd push into the woods also.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

